# Eurovision Song Contest: Who's Watching?



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

Its the Eurovision Song Contest tonight seems to have completely crept under the radar this year. Who will be watching? It starts at 8pm and its in Oslo. Don't even know what the British entry is.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

Josh Dubovie - That Sounds Good to Me

Exceptionally dull.   Nil point


----------



## Santino (May 29, 2010)

The UK entry made me feel physically ill.


----------



## madamv (May 29, 2010)

I will watch with my 7 year old until she gets bored.   In days of yore we had parties with score sheets and everything, but I have the nipper tonight so a more civilised affair...


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

There have already been two semi finals. Did anyone see them?


----------



## ericjarvis (May 29, 2010)

I will celebrate the Eurovision Song Contest in the way that music lovers have traditionally done for decades.

I will completely ignore it.


----------



## Santino (May 29, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> I will celebrate the Eurovision Song Contest in the way that music lovers have traditionally done for decades.
> 
> I will completely ignore it.



Newsquiz auditions that way >>>>>>>


----------



## wtfftw (May 29, 2010)

I saw the semi finals. Tuesday was excellent. Thursday more.ballad heavy and my favourite of the evening failed to get through (lithuania).

I love eurovision. Not sure if I will be watching tonight. On holiday but it is generally raining.

Our entry is written by at least one of stock aitkin and waterman. It is quite catchy. I woke up with it on my head today.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2010)

Load of old shite that conflicts with doctor who


----------



## London_Calling (May 29, 2010)

What kind of conflict, will the fabric disappear up my wormhole?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2010)

I shall be watching. I was upset the Netherlands didn't get through – classic 70s Eurovision (Sha-la-la, Sha-lee-lee). How Ireland got through I'll never know. Were Lithuania the hotpants men?


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

I'll be watching!
Ours is shit this year. Which may mean it does quite well. Who knows.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 29, 2010)

I will definitely be watching!

My favourite was Iceland at first, because I always like the eurodance songs.

But I have switched to Germany. 

Because Lena is exceptionally cute, and I actually genuinely like her song. 

I am excited!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 29, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I shall be watching. I was upset the Netherlands didn't get through – classic 70s Eurovision (Sha-la-la, Sha-lee-lee). How Ireland got through I'll never know. Were Lithuania the hotpants men?



Yes.

They were impressive.


----------



## scumbalina (May 29, 2010)

Every year we have a Eurovision do at ours, we make all (well, those we can bully into it) our mates come round and drink and bet on a winner, you have to gamble a gift/service - ie, a chocolate cake, an hours gardening  but this year (first time with a projector screen too ) Mr S is away for the night, meaning I have to record it then go on media blackout so we can watch it in the morning


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

Germany's entry Lena - Satellite is sehr catchy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> There have already been two semi finals. Did anyone see them?



I watched thew first one and will be watching tonight! Belgium is my top tip



The UK entry is truly, truly shite!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 29, 2010)

Santino said:


> The UK entry made me feel physically ill.


 
Once a year, on these forums, I agree with Santino. This is that time.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 29, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Germany's entry Lena - Satellite is sehr catchy




Definitely! I really like that song.

And she is pretty cute as well.


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2010)

Santino said:


> The UK entry made me feel physically ill.



Who the fuck cares? Surely nobody watches it for the UK entry. We want bonkers Scandanavians and East Europeans coupled with highly political voting and wry observations from Irishmen (previously Wogan, now Norton).

The Irish do Eurovision the best;


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 29, 2010)

my lovely horse



Father Ted is genuinely one of the reasons why I really like Eurovision so much


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 29, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I saw the semi finals. Tuesday was excellent. Thursday more.ballad heavy and my favourite of the evening failed to get through (lithuania)


I saw Tuesdays and thought it was dire, so glad I couldn't see it on Thursday! I like the eurovision normally but I'm not much interested this time - I'm going out anyway. The UK entry is pathetic but it may as well be for all the chance we've got of winning these days, not that that's the point. Actually I'm not sure if there is any point to it, but that's why I like it!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 29, 2010)

stavros said:


> Who the fuck cares? Surely nobody watches it for the UK entry. We want bonkers Scandanavians and East Europeans coupled with highly political voting and wry observations from Irishmen (previously Wogan, now Norton).
> 
> The Irish do Eurovision the best;



Dustin rocked!


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

Me.  Never deliberately miss it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Are we all settled in and watching? I haz wine!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

Yep, here we go.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

Hooray its started!


----------



## mrsfran (May 29, 2010)

I get the feeling that Eurovision while sober isn't going to be quite the hilarious experience I've previously enjoyed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

You can start voting straight away?! Not sure about that...


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

missfran said:


> I get the feeling that Eurovision while sober isn't going to be quite the hilarious experience I've previously enjoyed.



Alcohol does help!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Mr. QofG's thinks Eric looks like a Thunderbird!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

missfran said:


> I get the feeling that Eurovision while sober isn't going to be quite the hilarious experience I've previously enjoyed.





toblerone3 said:


> Alcohol does help!


I've only ever watched sober. Would now, sitting in my flat alone, be the time to change that?


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

Dear oh dear...


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

Very sexy lady; bloody awful singer, but very sexy lady.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Nice frock but very dull


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

I like the one glove tribute to Jacko. Touching.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> You can start voting straight away?! Not sure about that...



Is that really fair to the people performing at the end?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Is that really fair to the people performing at the end?


Well quite. I think it's slightly different as people will probably have had the chance to hear the songs before tonight, but still a little questionable.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

He looks like young Leo Sayer!


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

'kin 'ell!  he's been electrocuted.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

"Oh oh ooooh" is the same in English as it is in Spanish. Interesting.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Are we performing near the end...?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

yay, a stage invader.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Who was that guy??!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Are we performing near the end...?


In the middle, 12th I think.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Who was that guy??!



Is there a 'Z ' ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Who was that guy??!



Fantastic!! A Eurovision stage invader!


----------



## mrsfran (May 29, 2010)

Leo Sayer lives.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Ah good. Not that it'll make much difference with our entry this year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

There's TWO!! 

"No brother, I _will_ appear alongside you"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Even in English that doesn't make sense to me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's TWO!!
> 
> "No brother, I _will_ appear alongside you"



I thought it was another stage invader then was disappointed when it wasn't


----------



## Santino (May 29, 2010)

I know the UK are always shit, but at least they tend to look like they're from the right decade.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

I don't think Norway want it again next year 

Key change!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't think Norway want it again next year



No this is truly awful. Nice looking chap but really this is making my ears bleed!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

'SunStroke Project'...?

"Will someone stop this thing, I'm about to become a spinning tower of neon puke "


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

oh yes, this more like it. A bit of cheesey euro trance with a revolving fiddler.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Santino said:


> I know the UK are always shit, but at least they tend to look like they're from the right decade.


Moldova rocking the 80s


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

OMG - the guy with the sax  Mr. QofG's likes this one!


----------



## Santino (May 29, 2010)

Are they still on their first 1980s?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

"If we run at Eurovision at 600mph there's no way we can lose!"


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Norway's song wants to be covered by Westlife

and it _was_ Leo Sayer before  + the world's gayest circus/ version of the Nutcracker

now it's an 80s gay club girl / boy band (featuring La Roux  ) PMSL at the saxaphonist


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

She looked suspicously like Amanda holden. And Michael Stipe


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Cypress is apparently Welsh

*puke* (eta at the song not at Wales)

singer appears to be a clone of one of Boyzone cloned with Mark Owen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Mr. QofG's has christened this a "rush to the bar" song and has gone off to get some chocolate!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has christened this a "rush to the bar" song and has gone off to get some chocolate!


Rather, I completely forgot to pay attention.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

spot the twat in the union jack hat


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

My mum gave it to me, alright?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 29, 2010)

Oh dear. stadium rock


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

I like this

eta: smoke and lazers/spot lights

why are they performing under the Close Encounters spaceship?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

With a bastard 'message' 

I think, unless I'm misunderstanding


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

lizzieloo said:


> Oh dear. stadium rock


----------



## Santino (May 29, 2010)

That was probably the worst thing to ever come out of Bosnia.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

This is my favourite


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

oh dear


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

oh enough with the acoustic guitars already!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Nice tune, lyrics straight out of a teenage bedroom.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Isn't it 'Walking in Memphis'?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

I like Belgium  I like Belgian beer!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Isn't it 'Walking in Memphis'?



it is too


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaha "Belgrade, Belgrade, I'm so naughty" I am SO voting for this


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

"This is the Balkans".

Courting the politcal vote.


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

That was dull!!! 

I like Moldova best so far!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

rosa said:


> hahahahahahahahaha "Belgrade, Belgrade, I'm so naughty" I am SO voting for this


Not once, not twice, but three times?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

I am obsessed with his hair - he looks like my friend Zena!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

What exactly are they getting up to in the Balkans

eta like the music, not so keen on the singing


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

Is it a him or a her?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

I do hope that everyone in Serbia looks and behaves like this!


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

What. Is. This???????


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> Is it a him or a her?



oh grow the fuck up


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

Classic eurovision from Serbia.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 29, 2010)

What happened with Spain?


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

I think he has the same dentist as me.


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Not once, not twice, but three times?



Yes. 
Why are Spain doing theirs again?


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2010)

lizzieloo said:


> What happened with Spain?



Could not afford the flight


----------



## mrsfran (May 29, 2010)

Is that Andrew Stone off Pineapple Dance Studio?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Oh fuck that! If they think that bloke ruined their chances they really should have looked at the guy _behind_ him. And the other chap that ran in.

I think another audience member should run on stage in protest during their second performance.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

lizzieloo said:


> What happened with Spain?





rosa said:


> Yes.
> Why are Spain doing theirs again?


Stage invasion


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

BORING!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

pretty boys and slush again

eta ooh sparkly


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

I think those dresses are going to do something Bucks Fizz 

Dammit, so close!


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> eta ooh sparkly



And butterfly wings!  

Can they save a dreadful song though?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Even the Butterfly wings have not saved the. Plus the blokes should have had them too!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

omg I WANTS FLYUTTERBY WINGS


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> omg I WANTS FLYUTTERBY WINGS



Write in saying how much you loved them and the song and ask if they have any spares as a momento. 



This one looks like Jo Frost, that nanny woman.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

This is a bit "My heart Will Go on" or some Disney song.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

oh she looks nice

is she singing in a cave? - that's on fire?

and I seem to've heard that tune before


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

My sister has just asked "What about this for the first dance at the wedding?" To which the only sensible reply was "If you do I'm not coming."


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

My youngest thought that was hilarious.  I'm not sure why.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

I was thinking another one singing in English and it not quite working, then realised it was Ireland.  ah.


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

Ah, a foot tapper.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

This is not the same after Stavros Flattley!! Mr. QofG's thinks he looks like Jay from 5IVE


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Graham Norton is WRECKING this for me. 

I'm emailing him to keep his pathetic witticisms to himself.  He doesnt have to there ffs. 
God and I thought Paddy O'Connell and Sarah Cawood were annoying during the week. 

Actually Sarah *was* annoying. She wants  throwing  down steep stairs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Already my favourite 

If just because I know Greeks really do shout "OPA!!" when dancing 

Interestingly, the lyrics are in Greek script.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

it's the singing pryomaniac

all they need is for the backing singers/dancers to be juggling & fire eating flaming torches


----------



## lizzieloo (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

Lovin' this. go Greece.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Actually, I think Greece has a history of singing in Greek - good for them 

Oh nooo, ruined it with the ringtone


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

HOPLA!!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

oh it's us - they've got Stock & Waterman but lost Aiken


----------



## lizzieloo (May 29, 2010)

*PUKES*


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

What the fuck is this? It's like a song Steps rejected


----------



## Santino (May 29, 2010)

Clearly Aitken was the talented one.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

sounds like the theme song to a long forgotten failed movie.

Are the girls a bit flat?


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how our entry could have been improved.  A different song with a different singer perhaps?


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

Was there some political undercurrent to the lyrics of the Greek one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

This is very....average. I bet even Jason Donovan would have said "Nah, thanks". Plus the backing singers sound off key


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> oh grow the fuck up



Oi bollock brain. It was a genuine question.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> What the fuck is this? It's like a song Steps rejected



too dull/bland for Steps


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Why are the dancers, y'know, doing that 

And who's Aitken??


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

The girls are off key, I would have thought their bit was recorded!

Be a shame if he doesbadly because of moronic backers (and shit shit 'dancers'.).


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is very....average. I bet even Jason Donovan would have said "Nah, thanks". Plus the backing singers sound off key



This ^


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

I thought it was Ok still crap but better than last few years.

WTF Norton talking over Norton aaargggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> too dull/bland for Steps


That's why they rejected it!

"Please do not call to vote for the United Kingdom"

That went out to all of Europe, not just us.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

stfu Norton - you're no Wogan


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

I was at college in Graham Norton!! He's really rather lovely


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> stfu Norton - you're no Wogan



aw i think he's doing a good job


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

In him?
Freudian slip?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, I think he's fine.


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was at college *in* Graham Norton!! He's really rather lovely



Not that you're one to boast.....


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> The girls are off key, I would have thought their bit was recorded!
> 
> Be a shame if he doesbadly because of moronic backers (and shit shit 'dancers'.).



Belly laughs. The backing was *so* off! 

Plus he couldnt hold the top notes at the end. 

Dire song!  I thought Pete Waterman had long since been pensioned off to a steam railway somewhere?

Iceland or Romania to win!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

'shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine *PUT ME DOWN* SHIIINE'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

rosa said:


> Not that you're one to boast.....



Opps. Sorry


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Did she just wink at me? I think she just winked at me.

I am so in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

I haz white chocolate pocky!!!


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Was it at Central School of Speech and Drama? I'm sure I read he went there.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

Well i thought ours was really really good.. better than the past few entries for us at least he can sing. and it was more upbeat... loved Irelands entry.. but loved her dress more


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Do you think she's heard a couple of Christina Augillera songs perchance?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Was it at Central School of Speech and Drama? I'm sure I read he went there.



Yes - were were in  the same year (stage 89)


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - were were in  the same year (stage 89)


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Ooh get you Ms  QoG!


I forgot, Albania to win (or the other two!) 

Albania have a wicked hand jive dance that their fans in the audience will be doing!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

I quite like this one


----------



## mrsfran (May 29, 2010)

I think we should give it to Greece. They'll host a great party next year, no expense spared!


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

If this lot sounded as good as they look they'd be amazing


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Robocop's a girl!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

Albania has a sound a bit like The Pointer Sisters very 80s pop.


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

"Our baby was due yesterday, we're gonna name her after the winner".... i'm so glad my mum and dad resisted the urge to name me after Cheryl Baker


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

I quite like this one - I can imagine singing and dancing to that in a discoteque!


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

^^^They didnt show the guys doing the hand dance! 


Hera's got it in the bag!!  Yay Iceland!
 But they'll have to hold it in someone's front room next year!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Oh god, I just caught myself bopping my head...


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

rosa said:


> If this lot sounded as good as they look they'd be amazing



YES 
bum wriggling robots (just after the watershed) that turn out to be catwoman
explosions
goth guys


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Iceland's was good


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

That was jolly.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

Missed it, was in the kitchen getting vodka


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

ooh it's all gone gothic and political again


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

political??  eurovision song contest... never!!!


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Yay! Everyone loves Iceland! 

BTW- Where is Oranges and Lemons? 

I missed last year, and now no O&L and no Dillinger4?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

quite like this one. Iceland's was OK but i like my eurovision trance to be cheesier than that.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

that was fucking good


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Ok, think she might do quite well. Perhaps not a win, but pushing at the top.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Ukraine lady had a good voice not sure about the song


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

I quite liked that one. Ukraine was it? Could be a winner


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

Ukraine one was like  a cross between Kate Bush and Bjork. Liked it.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

This French one is pure beach pop alaa la long long le long long long.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

euro cheese

mmm mmm


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

Oooh!!! Love this!


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

ooooh me too!!  

lots of bum shakin and that reggae !!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

French bum shakin is good


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

I like this.


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

I really wanted this to be shit with it being France's World Cup song. Bollocks.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> French bum shakin is good


^ is too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

The ending was great!!


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

^^^ totally

Rump shaker took off the roof!!


Oooh Romania! Love this too! Yay for double pianos!


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

well i must say... this is gunna be a tough one to call....


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

Dear me! Look at those boots.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

she is hot

liked the song up to the unoriginal chorus


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

she looks like shania twain


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

So that's where Shania Twain went.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

The opera bit has lost me a little, not keen on that.


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2010)

Phwoar.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> she looks like shania twain



I'm recording this. I feel a new wall paper coming on.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> she looks like shania twain


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

liked it a lot


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Phwoar.



That just about covers it.


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

not a lot of people can carry off the leather catsuit look


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


>



jinx


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

It'd early Chris De Burgh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Oh dear - this is not very good though it is making me want to drink a lot of vodka.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Good run of songs! 

All the energy pissed away now though. 

I think the Russians want to ensure they wont be hosting next year.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

awe they're all sad and gloomy in the snow

I love this but it's totally not eurovision


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

boing! said:


> not a lot of people can carry off the leather catsuit look



I wonder if Mrs Sas would like... Never mind.


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

Oh my God this is hilarious...


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

I wasn't liking it till he pulled out the picture. Nice touch.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear - this is not very good though it is making me want to drink a lot of vodka.



I'm already on it


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 29, 2010)

He's Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo earnest.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

I quite liked it


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Polite applause. Ouch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

rosa said:


> Oh my God this is hilarious...



I know - I feel for them  It was awful!


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know - I feel for them  It was awful!



LOVING the underwhelming dramatic finish....


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

it's an old man and his flute

..and this song is brought to you by the Armenian apricot marketing board...


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Massive mammaries!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Mr. QofG's has just woken up at the sight of her apricot stones!


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2010)

Phwoar


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

or a good push up


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

stunning girl though and love her outfit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Massive mammaries!



They are quite tremendous. Maybe they will wobble in a bit


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

Is there some deeper meaning to an apricot stone that I'm missing?


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

backing performers seem to have wondered in from a historical sword and sorcery 'epic'


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

I feel she needs to shimmy more to guarantee those votes.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

I want apricots NOW.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> or a good push up



I'd buy one on that advert!!


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Nice hair! I wonder if her pube extensions were as long.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

boing! said:


> Is there some deeper meaning to an apricot stone that I'm missing?



National symbol according to Graham


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

This German girl is so cute.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Oh I already know this

ouch at the Lilly London/english ism


----------



## Jazzz (May 29, 2010)

Do all Armenian girls look like that?


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

She is channelling Kate Nash?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Ok, Cam has found his crush


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Even Germans are doing that weird Kate Nash accent now?


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

very strange bjork type voice she has


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> She is channelling Kate Nash?



Ha, jinx!


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

this would be better sung in german


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

I've missed loads as on the phone but quite liking germany. 

Not sure why...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> very strange bjork type voice she has



Yeah - it kind of doesn't suit the song which is a shame 'cos i like the song. And she is very cute.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

boing! said:


> this would be better sung in german



Agree with this - think it would sound more 'comfortable' if she did


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

awwwww  for portugal


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

The Portuguese girl is STUNNING.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

is it cheating entering a song that's already popular/a hit around Europe?


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> She is channelling Kate Nash?



Ah.  It is of that ilk.  

It's probably my favourite so far.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And she is very cute.


Yeah, seriously. The fact she's German just makes it hotter


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Ha, jinx!


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

lovely voice... warbling putting me off though...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

This song reminds me of something. Lovely looking girl and singing it well but not really my taste


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

she's lovely but I'm getting a bit of Mariah/Celene & A Tale As Old As Time from the end of Beauty and The Beast


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

Too wibbley


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> she's lovely but I'm getting a bit of Mariah/Celene & A Tale As Old As Time from the end of Beauty and The Beast



Oh yes!


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> she's lovely but I'm getting a bit of Mariah/Celene & A Tale As Old As Time from the end of Beauty and The Beast



knew it reminded me of summink


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> is it cheating entering a song that's already popular/a hit around Europe?



It was selected for Eurovision before it was released. 

Remember We released 'Ooh ahh just a little bit' well before the contest. 

It was number one.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Millim? 

Beit sefer closed more like.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

I don't know if this language really works in a pop song.

Still, it's quite nice.


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

More political undercurrents in the lyrics I reckon.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> It was selected for Eurovision before it was released.
> 
> Remember We released 'Ooh ahh just a little bit' well before the contest.
> 
> It was number one.



oh yeah  I'd managed to forget that 

Oh this is good (well it was)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

He could come and serenade me  Though not this song 'cos I am not keen on it.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

He is a pretty.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I don't know if this language really works in a pop song.
> 
> Still, it's quite nice.



Hebrew usually is a nice language to sing in (honest!)


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I don't know if this language really works in a pop song.



flat notes definitely don't
*tries in vain to resist repeating annual grumble about Israel not being in Europe*


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

good hair.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Hebrew usually is a nice language to sing in (honest!)



Heh, I believe it actually. It was just a badly written song.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

the israeli guy.  Not this one!


----------



## Jazzz (May 29, 2010)

rosa said:


> flat notes definitely don't
> *tries in vain to resist repeating annual grumble about Israel not being in Europe*


yes not exactly nailed


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> He is a pretty.



Very pretty.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Hope they are paying Sting some royalties for this!!


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

Oooh, more cheesy pop. Ace.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

ooh, I the glam, military look even if he is a bit Sting (and the music's a bit 'Every breath you take'

eta: I was typing at the same time - honest)


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

"Fly on the wiiings of..." Oh, wait, no it's not.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

rosa said:


> flat notes definitely don't
> *tries in vain to resist repeating annual grumble about Israel not being in Europe*



Every year O&L mentions Israel being part of the broadcasting  group.


----------



## colacubes (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> ooh, I the glam, military look even if he is a bit Sting (and the music's a bit 'Every breath you take'



Sounds like a mash up of that and The Winner Takes it All.  Horrid


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

key change!


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

These countries are so good at nicking other countries songs grrrrrrrr


----------



## Jazzz (May 29, 2010)

oh god it went up a tone


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Complete Sting rip off! Do they just not realise?


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Fly on the wiiings of..." Oh, wait, no it's not.


OMG! I did the same!




Jazzz said:


> oh god it went up a tone


The Westlife Keychange!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Sounds like a mash up of that and The Winner Takes it All.  Horrid



that's it - I _knew_ it sounded like something else too.


----------



## colacubes (May 29, 2010)

boing! said:


> key change!



The technical term is a catastrophic modulation


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

now it's Spain _again_

eta: is/was it just me who keep thinking Leo's singing about the size of his penis?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

I've just had to explain to my flatmate (who was out first time round) that even though it will appear that someone has invaded the stage again, he is actually supposed to be there.


----------



## Jazzz (May 29, 2010)

I like this show by the Spanish


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

A null pointer? Or sympathy votes?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

1. Germany
2. France
3. Ukraine
4. Russia
5. Iceland


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

'something really little ooh ohh ohh'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

If I was there and had as much wine as I have had I would invade the stage again just for the lulz


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

oh i really must rewind (or watch on iplayer) and see the pitch invasion.. missed it first time


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> now it's Spain _again_
> 
> eta: is/was it just me who keep thinking Leo's singing about the size of his penis?



You have just increased the entertainment value of that song by 100000%. Well done.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

I don't understand why is spain doing two?


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

time to vote


----------



## Jazzz (May 29, 2010)

I have layed Germany on Betfair... so please anyone else


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Ooooh hello  Nice shirt


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I don't understand why is spain doing two?


Someone did a Jarvis Cocker!


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

Come on serbia!


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Someone did a Jarvis Cocker!



Basque separatist? 


I used to think newsreaders were saying Vast separatists.  You know like really really hugely separatist.


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> now it's Spain _again_
> 
> eta: is/was it just me who keep thinking Leo's singing about the size of his penis?



My girlfriend just made the same point!


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> oh i really must rewind (or watch on iplayer) and see the pitch invasion.. missed it first time



I just watched it on YouTube, it's actually rather funny!


----------



## FiFi (May 29, 2010)

Himself must have given me a double G&t because I've just voted for both France and Germany!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Basque separatist?
> 
> 
> I used to think newsreaders were saying Vast separatists.  You know like really really hugely separatist.



you silly


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

My faves: 

Iceland
France
Romania
Albania 
Greece- shimmy-tastic!

Creditable performances- 
Serbia, Ireland, Germany and Armenia's legs.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I just watched it on YouTube, it's actually rather funny!



link?  can't see it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Greece
Turkey
Albania
Belgium 
France
Germany

for me

Mr. QofG's likes

Moldova
Greece
Albania
Romania


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

Ukraine and Greece for us


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> link?  can't see it.



It's at about 1 minute.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Belgium  Mrs QoG?! Verging on the nonce-tastic!



quimcunx said:


> Basque separatist?
> 
> 
> I used to think newsreaders were saying Vast separatists.  You know like really really hugely separatist.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Greece
> Turkey
> Albania
> Belgium
> ...



i liked moldovas too


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

and the votes from DJ Squelch go to -
Greece
France
Ukraine
Armenia
Iceland

honourable mention to leather catsuit lady.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

zoooo said:


> It's at about 1 minute.




he did well to keep going.  But that clip doesn't look like his mouth is synched properly to the words.  Are they miming?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

I've just realised, those wings were right out of Lordi's book of Eurovision


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

France
Greece
Ireland
Moldova


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Good list Moo, but no Iceland?


 Oh who had the  groin led sax player in the blue skinny jeans? It was an early country.

He reminded me of an ex-poster! Not that he'd appreciate the lookie-likey!


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

out of what I saw Germany and Greece.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is very....average. I bet even Jason Donovan would have said "Nah, thanks". *Plus the backing singers sound off key*



to be fair, it must be quite difficult to sing on key when you're trying not to fall off the scenery.....


----------



## Jazzz (May 29, 2010)

okay, having layed Germany (because of that bizarre accent) I have now bet on Armenia.

Azerbaijan are hot favourites but I am not sure the song is quite good enough

Armenia - dooozpwar!


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Oh who had the  groin led sax player in the blue skinny jeans?
> 
> He reminded me of an ex-poster! Not that he'd appreciate the lookie-likey!



i so loved him


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Good list Moo, but no Iceland?
> 
> 
> Oh who had the  groin led sax player in the blue skinny jeans?
> ...


Moldova.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Do countdowns not exist in foreign numbers?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Love security


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

ok admit it.. who's doing the dance??


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

*shouts* is everybody dancing?


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

who are these people?


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

oooh the lithuanians are very good at it


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> i so loved him


 


Lord Camomile said:


> Moldova.



Thanks. 


I just saw Big Brother's Nadia  get  body checked by security!

Finally !! The hand jive dance!!!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Uk flash mobbers can't dance


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

and germany are just bonkers!!!


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

uk was rubbish.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Uk flash mobbers can't dance



I imagine that is what the Olympics Opening Ceremony will be like - enthusiastic but inept!!


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

Typical, UK doesn't learn the dance


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

I'm liking these new segments of flashmob and livingroomcams.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

It's like Euro-NTV


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

everybody do the webcam dance

'hands up, hands up, put you're hands up'


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's like Euro-NTV



NTV as in Noel Edmonds?


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

i vote for the lithuanian ones they were


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> NTV as in Noel Edmonds?


Yeah


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

dancing doggys


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah



you liked that too?


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

Can we vote for this one?


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Aces!! Pisses all over Riverdance !


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

that was mad & brillient


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Can we vote for this one?



  innit. 

Who is it? And where from because they totally should have entered it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Ah jaysis, I love that sort of shit. There really is a bit of me that thinks "if we just have enough people having enough fun we'll secure world peace"


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Aces!! Pisses all over Riverdance !



pisserdance?


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

Actually, a good flashmob would be a pretty good opening for the Olympics.


----------



## Wookey (May 29, 2010)

Somehow, that really worked!!


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah jaysis, I love that sort of shit. There really is a bit of me that thinks "if we just have enough people having enough fun we'll solve world peace"



awwww.. me too


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> uk was rubbish.



I'm kind of proud that the UK was just drunken lairyness.

I did like that a lot though, that looked like really good fun.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> i vote for the lithuanian ones they were


Me too! 

They have been hard done by! Lithuania's entry didnt make it through the semis. They were aces! 

6 guys tore their trews off to reveal glittery spangly hot pants.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Wookey said:


> Somehow, that really worked!!


Just from a logistics point of view it was really impressive


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah jaysis, I love that sort of shit. There really is a bit of me that thinks "if we just have enough people having enough fun we'll solve world peace"



Aye, glad i switched over to see that bit. Typical bloody London though, only ones not to bother dancing.


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah jaysis, I love that sort of shit. There really is a bit of me that thinks "if we just have enough people having enough fun we'll secure world peace"



Innit?


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

^ yeah - actualy that's lovely


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

"Serious bit of the show".... IS there a serious bit ??


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

rosa said:


> I'm kind of proud that the UK was just drunken lairyness.
> 
> I did like that a lot though, that looked like really good fun.



It's broken britain.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Uk flash mobbers can't dance





quimcunx said:


> uk was rubbish.





boing! said:


> Typical, UK doesn't learn the dance





TrippyLondoner said:


> Aye, glad i switched over to see that bit. Typical bloody London though, only ones not to bother dancing.


Typical Brit reaction to typical Brit participation


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

We shoulda done an Urban version


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Typical Brit reaction to typical Brit participation


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

yay for moldova!!!


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

I hate the new voting thing of points 1-7 just appearing!

I like the handing out of points. 


Graham should shut up. It *was* an show.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> "Serious bit of the show".... IS there a serious bit ??



Russia's performance


----------



## Wookey (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just from a logistics point of view it was really impressive



That's how I was watching it - one broken wire and the lot could have fucked up.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Britain's national motto should be ''Bloody Typical'' 

If everyone wore your special dressing gown there would never be another war, LC.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> you liked that too?


Nooo...  



Melinda said:


> They have been hard done by! Lithuania's entry didnt make it through the semis. They were aces!
> 
> 6 guys tore their trews off to reveal glittery spangly hot pants.


Down with that sort of thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Hurray for Belgium!!


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Denmark?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Denmark?!



Don't really remember them


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> Russia's performance



was it only me found it hilarious then?


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Germany think they're at the footie


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Britain's national motto should be ''Bloody Typical''
> 
> If everyone wore your special dressing gown there would never be another war, LC.


There'd also be an economic crisis more drastic than the one we're in now!


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

We shouldnt let these fucking people vote.


----------



## Jazzz (May 29, 2010)

Azerbaijan have plummeted in the betting.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

oh my they're chanting football chants now!!

YOU'RE NOT SINGING ANYMORE!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> Azerbaijan have plummeted in the betting.


I think they were just too early, as in, first.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 29, 2010)

only 4 pts, what a terrible shame.

edit: oh yay, 5 pts.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

5 now


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> only 4 pts, what a terrible shame.
> 
> edit: oh yay, 5 pts.





citygirl said:


> 5 now


 And we don't even deserve those. Bloody political voting


----------



## Jazzz (May 29, 2010)

nightmare for me as Germany look ominous


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

Iceland not doing well huh?   obviously pissed everyone off with their banks and their volcanic ash


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> And we don't even deserve those. Bloody political voting



well i thought it was ok


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Greece and Germany going great guns. 

But what about France and Iceland?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Oh Denmark was that "Every Breath You Take" rip off wasn't it!


----------



## IC3D (May 29, 2010)

Everyones voting for Germany in case they're economy collapses in the next twelve months, its obvious.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

yay serbia!!


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Crbja!  Crbja!


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2010)

Greece really can't afford to win this.


----------



## Jazzz (May 29, 2010)

oh noes


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

nup, they'll use Cyprus instead


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Greece really can't afford to win this.


 It'll be broadcast from a taverna in the Cyclades


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Belerous have null points


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Was Belarus very bad then? 

Nil points.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Germany are forging ahead!! Mr. QofG,s is insisting on humming "The Ride of the Valkyries" next to me!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

it's the singing voter

eta I can't even remember what Belarus were like


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

god he looks sooo much like that pete from BB whatever it was... the tourettes guy!!


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Liked the Estonia host!   More people should build their parts!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 29, 2010)

Ok this is fixed.


----------



## IC3D (May 29, 2010)

Russia: sorry about that invasion Georgia, have our vote in the Eurovision song contest.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

citygirl said:


> god he looks sooo much like that pete from BB whatever it was... the tourettes guy!!


I thought so too!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Liked the Estonia host!   More people should build their parts!


My flatmate was on a course with the Estonian version of Ant 'n' Dec (but, like, just one guy); I've seen him dance in a club with two girls twirling round his braces


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

She's a bit foxy!


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ok this is fixed.



Omg, really?


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

why does Graham keep laughing at his own jokes


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> why does Graham keep laughing at his own jokes


Because they're _funny_


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ok this is fixed.



isn' it always??


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

oooh surprise greece gives it cyprus


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

rollinder said:


> why does Graham keep laughing at his own jokes



I hope this is his last year. Just SHUT UP!


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> My flatmate was on a course with the Estonian version of Ant 'n' Dec (but, like, just one guy); I've seen him dance in a club with two girls twirling round his braces



I knew hanging out with you would be exciting!


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

oh she IS pretty 


 it's not letting me post fast enough grrr


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

I really can't remember Germany's song so much as the girl singing it 

In my defence, my flatmate had just come home and insisted on ranting about various shite


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Just like a satellite I'm in orbit around you!


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

oh! how did we get 7????  was it malta???


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

HOT HOT HOT FRench lady. 

Flipping bloody!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really can't remember Germany's song so much as the girl singing it
> 
> In my defence, my flatmate had just come home and insisted on ranting about various shite



Tell him it is Eurovision - serious bizness!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I knew hanging out with you would be exciting!


Apparently he's mega in Estonia, "beloved" was the word my flatmate used. Used to have to fly back to Estonia for film premieres and shite.

Tsk, why do France have to speak in their own language? No effort to integrate that lot...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Just like a satellite I'm in orbit around you!


Ah yes. *ahem*


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Does anyone else not get ads, or is this all for us Brits?

Ok, I know it's a second language 'n' all, but... oy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Pretty Ukranian girl


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

oh ok.. this is where we get more points!!!

oooooooooooooooooor maybe not!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Or not...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

No votes from Malta, the rotters!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Let's invade!!


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2010)

Was the UK bloke really shit?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Was the UK bloke really shit?


Really... meh.


----------



## IC3D (May 29, 2010)

They hate us.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Was the UK bloke really shit?



He wasn't the worse to be fair but neithet was he great = the song really rather than him


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Was the UK bloke really shit?



Yep.


----------



## yardbird (May 29, 2010)

I haven't been following this at all, but just had a quick look.
There's a scores girl who moves bits when she breaths.

Think I better turn over


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

Yes.  I only saw a few songs this year and decided that it has gotten WAY too boring to watch.  But the UK bloke was one of them and he really just couldn't sing.  At all.  His tuning was abysmal and he had no projection whatsoever.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

What was the betting that we wouldnt make it to double figures?


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Maybe we should get someone scottish for next time.  they don't hate us so much.


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2010)

Who gave the UK points?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Russia was terrible, really!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

Come on Belarus


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

2nd from bottom now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Russia was terrible, really!


60 points say not so much


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Yes.  I only saw a few songs this year and decided that it has gotten WAY too boring to watch.  But the UK bloke was one of them and he really just couldn't sing.  At all.  His tuning was abysmal and he had no projection whatsoever.


He his song and backing singers were dire,  but it was a good show tonight. 


How come Russia are getting so many boos? It started in the semis.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

I know somone half swiss half serbian.  Guess who she would have voted for.. pf.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

musta been shit if malta gave us nothing.....


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> 60 points say not so much



the booing says otherwise.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 29, 2010)

What a prick Norton is.... us?
He's feckin Irish...
You are welcome to him btw....


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 29, 2010)

Well deserved win for Germany. Shame Belarus didn't get a few more votes to put UK right at the bottom.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Scott Mills'is looking orange


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> the booing says otherwise.


It's a bloody popularity contest 

I just saw Scott Mills and thought "who the fuck is that"; oddly proud


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

in fact I demand that scotland get a separate entry from England.  We are victims of Europe's hatred of the English.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

The UK like dancing OPLA!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Fuck it, I got bored and flicked over to Gladiator, who did we vote for?


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

No idea.  I was too busy being idignant.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Opa! 12 UK points for  Greece!


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

I've just turned it on.

Heh.  There was a thing in the Times today how it simply wasn't possible for UK or, yes, GERMANY to win Eurovision these days!  They put this down to "voting blocs", as if millions of people were somehow being persuaded by their political leaders to vote or not vote for certain countries.

Actually, as the very next article pointed out, you can follow the voting pretty much by looking at migration patterns.  People tend to vote for their country that they left and are nostalgically missing.  The guy who pointed this out is a history teacher who has so far made £70,000 by betting on Eurovision.  He tipped Turkey each-way tonight, incidentally, so it looks like he's right again.  

But I'd observe that the winner is generally a country apart from any of this, who just creates a song that has a catchy tune and a very good singer belting it out.  What a thought!


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2010)

So why are Russia getting boos?
What have they done recently.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

he he, well done us.


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> Come on Belarus



+1


----------



## IC3D (May 29, 2010)

Macedonia is a guy in drag.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck it, I got bored and flicked over to Gladiator, who did we vote for?



Greece got 12 from the UK and I think Turkey did well too


----------



## JCB (May 29, 2010)

IC3D said:


> Macedonia is a guy in drag.



yes, was thinking the same. Bit of an Aussie accent too.


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> 60 points say not so much



60 points say 'please don't cut the gas/oil off'


----------



## IC3D (May 29, 2010)

Aye Moldovia.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

kabbes said:


> But I'd observe that the winner is generally a country apart from any of this, who just creates a song that has a catchy tune and a very good singer belting it out.  What a thought!



It is interesting that at the end of the night USUALLY one of the better songs wins. 


Most Serbians I know are related to a Croatian and vice versa.  and they speak the same language and will understand the lyrics so get more enjoyment out of the song.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I've just turned it on.
> 
> Heh.  There was a thing in the Times today how it simply wasn't possible for UK or, yes, GERMANY to win Eurovision these days!  They put this down to "voting blocs", as if millions of people were somehow being persuaded by their political leaders to vote or not vote for certain countries.
> 
> ...


Is this the same statistics guy who appears on R4's More or less show?  He's ace!

He thought the introduction of voting juries might bugger his betting.


----------



## citygirl (May 29, 2010)

double figures!!!  yay lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

DJ Squelch;10707766]Come on Belarus[/QUOTE][QUOTE=rosa said:


> +1


Just one point in it.

Bollocks, fucking Georgia 

e2a: howay Georgia


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2010)

LOL wooden spoon.


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

Oooops!!!


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

HAAAA!!!


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> It is interesting that at the end of the night USUALLY a half-decent song wins.


Yeah.  The migration patterns and cultural similarities normally sort out from third place downwards.  But the top one or two is the song that has a cross-cultural appeal.  AND A GOOD SINGER!  I can't emphasise that enough.  It's a live singing contest and not all countries are as crass as ours when it comes to recognising the importance of a singer in a singing contest.


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

hahahahahaha come on belarus


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

We're last


----------



## toblerone3 (May 29, 2010)

UK is bottom.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

I hope this is the end of Pete bloody Waterman.


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I hope this is the end of Pete bloody Waterman.



stick him back on his bloody steam engine and lock him in the shed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I hope this is the end of Pete bloody Waterman.



He should be paraded in the streets and publically whipped, please god!


----------



## rollinder (May 29, 2010)

Kate Nash won


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

Norton is as much of a dick as Wogan was.  The reason we have 10, Norton, whilst Ukraine have 108, Norton is, get this Norton, because our guy couldn't sing.  And the song was shit.  Why should people vote for a country that they have no connection to AND who produced a really shitty song?


----------



## Spymaster (May 29, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> UK is bottom.



HA!


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Yay! 

shame I didn't bet on it.


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

Bit pissed off that the German Kate Nash won it, but if Israel can't finish last, then the UK's pisspoor effort didn't deserve any better


----------



## boing! (May 29, 2010)

A hot goth singer goes a long way


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

I liked Wogan.


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2010)

What has Pete Waterman got to do with it ... 

Sprog is watching Pirates of the Carribean so I am not watching atm..


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2010)

i reckon Cymru should go it alone! 
we'd storm it obv


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

I really enjoyed that!! 

Fab show and production from Norway. Nadia, Erik and Haddy o) have been terrific all week. and very funny. 

I wish Graham hadnt spoken over them so much.


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

That history teacher I mentioned, who has won £70k on Eurovision betting and said bet tonight each way on Turkey, also said that UK for bottom five is generally a safe bet.  True dat.


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2010)

weltweit said:


> What has Pete Waterman got to do with it ...
> 
> Sprog is watching Pirates of the Carribean so I am not watching atm..



He wrote the song.


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I liked Wogan.


He lost it when he started envisioning some kind of grand conspiracy against the UK, rather than just recognising things for what they are.  Shit song + no migrants = no votes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

weltweit said:


> What has Pete Waterman got to do with it ...


He rushed the stage in a moth oufit, it was bonkers.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

ddraig said:


> i reckon Cymru should go it alone!
> we'd storm it obv



Exactly!  



quimcunx said:


> in fact I demand that scotland get a separate entry from England.  We are victims of Europe's hatred of the English.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

kabbes said:


> That history teacher I mentioned, who has won £70k on Eurovision betting and said bet tonight each way on Turkey, also said that UK for bottom five is generally a safe bet.  True dat.


Fuck it, I could tell you _that_


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

Do Scotland have a lot of migrants around Europe then?  And Wales?

Being apart from the UK doesn't seem to be doing Ireland much good.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Go ahead you separatists. 

You'll do as well as your footie teams.  


Lena!Lena! Lovely looking, but she rather lets herself down when she speaks!


----------



## rosa (May 29, 2010)

whatever happened to Morrissey writing the Eurovision entry?


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2010)

moomoo said:


> He wrote the song.



Oh, that should be the end of his career then .. 



Lord Camomile said:


> He rushed the stage in a moth oufit, it was bonkers.



Now that might have caued a stir ..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

Next year the UK should just enter a sheep in a dress. That would be cool!


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Do Scotland have a lot of migrants around Europe then?  And Wales?
> 
> Being apart from the UK doesn't seem to be doing Ireland much good.



I'd get some votes from Serbia.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Go ahead you separatists.
> 
> You'll do as well as your footie teams.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I can't say I'd be much more articulate in German. Still, here's the song again


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

She's adorable.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

"Do I have to go sing now?"
"Oh my God, this is so crazy!"

She's growing on me...


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

This song is quite good, actually.  See Wogan and Norton?  It can be done regardless of who likes to vote for whom.  Just make a song with strong appeal across Europe and have a good singer sing it.  I don't know why we don't seem to be able to grasp that.

We did that last year, incidentally (for the first time in years), and came right near the top, IIRC.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Did germany win it last year?  Why is she live from Hamburg? 

Was it not all hosted in the same place this time? 

Radical.


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

She's not live in Hamburg.  She's live in Norway.  They just had some OB in Hamburg.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2010)

I thought the top 3 was a fair result. Now to hunt down Pete Waterman. Not because of tonight just because!!


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2010)

I'm sure that's not how your pronounce "Danke Schön"


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Do I have to go sing now?"
> "Oh my God, this is so crazy!"
> 
> She's growing on me...





Growing on you?! You were smitten when you first saw her 2 hours ago!


---

Hah! David Laws resigned!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Growing on you?! You were smitten when you first saw her 2 hours ago!


Yeah, but then there was that interview...




Melinda said:


> Hah! David Laws resigned!


he he, little Eurovision bubble, huh?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2010)

An E/W bet on the Turks has just about got me my stake back (as per last year).

The Greek entry is prolly the only one I'll end up watching on Youtube after a few more vodkas. Very piss-poor year.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> he he, little Eurovision bubble, huh?






Ace news though!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 29, 2010)

Lena!



I have been listening to that song for the past week and a half.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Hey   Where were you?! 



Nine Bob Note said:


> An E/W bet on the Turks has just about got me my stake back (as per last year).
> 
> The Greek entry is prolly the only one I'll end up watching on Youtube after a few more vodkas. Very piss-poor year.




I recommend you check out Lithuania! East Eupropean funk. Very happy ending!


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Lena!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been listening to that song for the past week and a half.



Is that all you've been doing to it?


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Hey   Where were you?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that not against the rules?


----------



## JimW (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Hey   Where were you?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They just couldn't quite pull it off....


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Sgt Howie (May 29, 2010)

At last, Germany can put the war behind it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 29, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Hey   Where were you?!



I was in bed because I am feeling a bit poorly. 

That result has genuinely made me smile though.

I like how she cant quite believe that she has won.


----------



## Melinda (May 29, 2010)

Feel better Dill 

Very boppy tune. 

Very pretty girl.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2010)

Spain were robbed!!!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2010)

just watched turkey.  they would have been a good bet. 

very pepsi ad.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 30, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Lena!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been listening to that song for the past week and a half.



It is a bouncy little number - before the voting started I said that this was the one I wanted to win, so Yay!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 30, 2010)

I do think it shows that all the things said about voting blocs as an excuse for losing is not (so) true any more.

It might have been true for the past few years, but I think this just goes to show that if you have an interesting performer, with a catchy song, (and all the right promo - I have been half-following a lot of this for a good few weeks, and whoever is behind her has been excellent at creating a eurovision-buzz around her) anybody can win.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 30, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I do think it shows that all the things said about voting blocs as an excuse for losing is not (so) true any more.
> 
> It might have been true for the past few years, but I think this just goes to show that if you have an interesting performer, with a catchy song, (and all the right promo - I have been half-following a lot of this for a good few weeks, and whoever is behind her has been excellent at creating a eurovision-buzz around her) anybody can win.



This ^^^

It has an impact on the lower places but in most cases the song that wins genuinely is a good one.

Germany managed to craft everything to get it spot on:
- Interesting performer
- Stupendously catchy song
- Excellent promotion - people all over Europe seemed to know the words to her song, unlike Waterman's shocker.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 30, 2010)

Ha ha on England.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 30, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> This ^^^
> 
> It has an impact on the lower places but in most cases *the song that wins genuinely is a good one.*
> 
> ...



In all my puff I have never known for that to be true. There has never been a good song even entered in the contest in the entire history of the universe.


----------



## quimcunx (May 30, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> In all my puff I have never known for that to be true. There has never been a good song even entered in the contest in the entire history of the universe.



Some people obviously disagree.  However, even if this is your opinion, it is usually one of the better songs, of those available to vote for, which win.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (May 30, 2010)

I'll put my neck on the line with my favourite winners:
- This year's Germany number with Lena & Satellite - - 2005 - Greece - Elena with Number 1 - 
- 1997 - UK - Katrina with Love Shine a Light - 
- 1991 - Sweden - Carola with "Captured by a Love Storm" -


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 30, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> I'll put my neck on the line with my favourite winners:
> - This year's Germany number with *Lena *& Satellite - - 2005 - Greece - *Elena *with Number 1 -
> - 1997 - UK - *Katrina *with Love Shine a Light -
> - 1991 - Sweden - *Carola *with "Captured by a Love Storm" -






This thread looks like fun


----------



## kabbes (May 30, 2010)

All of the top twos from at least the past five years have been the best songs in their respective competitions, IMO.  If you have a song that manages to appeal across cultures and you have the right performer to sing it then you will win.


----------



## wtfftw (May 30, 2010)

We still need to send in girls aloud I reckon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 30, 2010)

drag0n said:


> We still need to send in girls aloud I reckon.



Nevermind that. Check out Norwegian Royalty's security guard *slides off chair*

http://www.youtube.com/user/eurovision


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 30, 2010)

God that Lena is FIT


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 30, 2010)

I was forced to watch some last night by a dispicable person grrr


----------



## wtfftw (May 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Nevermind that. Check out Norwegian Royalty's security guard *slides off chair*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/eurovision



I will have to save that. My internet reception keeps cutting out.  I'm in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 30, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Ha ha on England.



That would be ha ha on the UK


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 30, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That would be ha ha on the UK



No, Wales had their own entry with Cyprus


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2010)

Not for ernesto


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 30, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> No, Wales had their own entry with Cyprus



Oh yeah I forgot about that!



Lord Camomile said:


> Not for ernesto



I gather


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 30, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I will have to save that. My internet reception keeps cutting out.  I'm in the middle of nowhere.



Where are you?

Have a screen grab:


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2010)

SO the little gothic, cockney, german won. Cute.
I was at a party and we were all hoping she was gonna barf at some point cos she looked so shocked/drunk/stoned etc. We thought it might happen when she said she wasn't strong enough to hold the award. VERY disappointed she didn't 




5t3IIa said:


> Nevermind that. Check out Norwegian Royalty's security guard *slides off chair*
> http://www.youtube.com/user/eurovision



Yuummmmm


----------



## wtfftw (May 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Where are you?
> 
> Have a screen grab:



Dorchester. I see fields.

Oooh.   We should go on holiday.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2010)

.



> I even painted my toenails for you
> I did it just the other day


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2010)

i hope pete warterman is suitably embarrassed - makes UK coming last so worth while!


----------



## rollinder (Jun 2, 2010)

is is just that has that bloody song as a near permanent earworm?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2010)

I keep playing it on youtube. 

It's a good song.  all there is to it.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 2, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I keep playing it on youtube.
> 
> It's a good song.  all there is to it.



Have you heard the dubstep version?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Have you heard the dubstep version?



No i have not heard the dubstep version.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 2, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> No i have not heard the dubstep version.



Would be good as a dubstep version. Really, really slow very heavy bass.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Have you heard the dubstep version?



I have now


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2010)

link?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

I also saw a video of lena topless yesterday. she has rocking tits


----------



## Melinda (Jun 2, 2010)

I love it when the porn tapes come out in the days following Eurovision.

There was a Croatian (IIRC) Eurovision singer 3 years back whose good times in a hotel room was loved by the continent.


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

Maaaaaaaan I only watched Eurovision last night and seriously, wtf is up with Germany winning?! The song was proper weak and the girl was super annoying (sorry Dill )

Greece ftw, OPA!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I love it when the porn tapes come out in the days following Eurovision.
> 
> There was a Croatian (IIRC) Eurovision singer 3 years back whose good times in a hotel room was loved by the continent.



It's not porn. 

Well not properly porn. 

Its a clip from a German soap where she is frolicking topless in a swimming pool with some bloke.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 2, 2010)

OPA! 

Got a text perving on the German Lass because she looks like River Tam.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Maaaaaaaan I only watched Eurovision last night and seriously, wtf is up with Germany winning?! The song was proper weak and the girl was super annoying (sorry Dill )
> 
> Greece ftw, OPA!



No way, it was the best song and it deserved to win. All other opinions are invalid. 

Plus she is way sexy.


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> No way, it was the best song and it deserved to win. All other opinions are invalid.
> 
> Plus she is way sexy.



I'm actually really shocked that people seem to find it catchy, I skipped it to the next song (was watching on iPlayer) because I thought it was really boring before realising it was Germany and that they'd won. Genuinely don't understand what it is about the song people like... The girl's face, yeah, but the song? 

I loved the bit where she said she wasn't strong enough to accept the award or something, what a douchebag


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I'm actually really shocked that people seem to find it catchy, I skipped it to the next song (was watching on iPlayer) because I thought it was really boring before realising it was Germany and that they'd won. Genuinely don't understand what it is about the song people like... The girl's face, yeah, but the song?
> 
> I loved the bit where she said she wasn't strong enough to accept the award or something, what a douchebag



fuck you, just fuck you


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> No way, it was the best song and it deserved to win. All other opinions are invalid.
> 
> Plus she is way sexy.



Also, what the fuck happened to Iceland? We liked them 

JE NE SAIS QUOIIIIIIIII, OHHHHH


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> I loved the bit where she said she wasn't strong enough to accept the award or something, what a douchebag



The girl was clearly pissed. But don't knock it!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2010)

It was quite a catchy year I reckon. I keep having various tunes in my head and then realising they're from eurovision.


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> fuck you, just fuck you



Look dude, if we're gonna have that Eurovision party, I need to be able to trust that you won't beat me up if I don't just vote for the fit girls like you do yeah? I take this shit seriously you know 

I can't believe it's so long until the next one


----------



## Melinda (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Also, what the fuck happened to Iceland? We liked them
> 
> JE NE SAIS QUOIIIIIIIII, OHHHHH


Plus she had the event's mightiest key change!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Also, what the fuck happened to Iceland? We liked them
> 
> JE NE SAIS QUOIIIIIIIII, OHHHHH



oh, I do like that one



obligatory link to my most favourite eurovision song of all time: 


it came last for malta in athens 2006


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Plus she had the event's mightiest key change!



Oh yes  what a euphoric chorus, good work Hera Bjork


----------



## IC3D (Jun 2, 2010)

If Europe is a late night club then everyone is half cut at least, the party's still going but its late, everyone is broke but Germany is sitting at the bar with Greece who is totally hammered and incoherent yet Germany is ordering drink after drink who is bruk arse Sovenia, Portugal and the like going to try and make friends with aye.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Look dude, if we're gonna have that Eurovision party, I need to be able to trust that you won't beat me up if I don't just vote for the fit girls like you do yeah? I take this shit seriously you know
> 
> I can't believe it's so long until the next one



Look.

I was right about it winning.

I have been right about the past three winners of Eurovision. 

I have been so right that I put money on this winning, and won a tidy sum. Because I knew it was the best song, it had an interesting performer, all the right promotion, and that it was just going to win.

I think you will find I take this much more seriously than you could ever imagine. Her being cute is only an extra to me. 

So if there is to be any Eurovision party, I won't want to be embarressed by amateurs. 

_bitch._


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

ahahaha buuuuuuuuuuurn


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> ahahaha buuuuuuuuuuurn



*clicks in your face*

you just got served


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> *clicks in your face*



That totally pwned me  I'm quite distressed that you successfully called my bluff on the Eurovision party as well


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2010)

Somebody, please help! I'm listening to the Greek and Icelandic entries in rotation on Youtube


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Somebody, please help! I'm listening to the Greek and Icelandic entries in rotation on Youtube





I fucking love that eurodance stuff


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Somebody, please help! I'm listening to the Greek and Icelandic entries in rotation on Youtube



*jealous*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not even saying in public what music I just put on.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I fucking love that eurodance stuff



So did I - on Saturday, but it's rapidly becomming obsessional. I suffer from this every Eurovision. Last year it was Turkey and Moldova. The year before Iceland and Azerbaijan.


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

*I know what it is*



Dillinger4 said:


> I'm not even saying in public what music I just put on.



ahahahahahahaha


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2010)

My favourite bit of GTAIV (or whatever) was Ruslana on the radio and her tune being on frequent rotation.

I still crease at the Iceland entry from years ago "Congratulations! I have arrived" that didn't get into the final.

I'm quite smug at seeing lordi at a German metal festival before they won.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> ahahahahahahaha



Share!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nine Bob Note said:


> So did I - on Saturday, but it's rapidly becomming obsessional. I suffer from this every Eurovision. Last year it was Turkey and Moldova. The year before Iceland and Azerbaijan.



Iceland 2008 was an excellent entry

THIS IS MY LIFE


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Iceland 2008 was an excellent entry
> 
> THIS IS MY LIFE



Latvia's 'Pirates of the Sea' in 2008 was a cracker as well 

2008 was a good year.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Latvia's 'Pirates of the Sea' in 2008 was a cracker as well
> 
> 2008 was a good year.



2006 is still my favourite year, I think.

I DO I DO I DO, I DO I DO I LOVE YOU LIKE A FOOOOOL



And 

TORNERO, TORRRRNERROOOOO


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Latvia's 'Pirates of the Sea' in 2008 was a cracker as well



Stop it! I want to go to bed tonite!


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Best one was "99 Red Balloons"



Eurovision year zero for me!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Best one was "99 Red Balloons"
> 
> 
> 
> Eurovision year zero for me!




tune, I was listening to that just the other day


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a good song, and I enjoy it very much. It's only songs I'd be embarrassed to play through the speakers that hold me prisoner


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nine Bob Note said:


> That's a good song, and I enjoy it very much. It's only songs I'd be embarrassed to play through the speakers that hold me prisoner



I have moved on from the unmentionable to mid 90s crap dance music

I NEED A HIDEHIDEHIDEHIDEAWAY


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

shit, I just remembered my worst mid 90s crap dance music earworm

THERES NOTHING I WONT DO, ANYTHING YOU WANT ME TO, I CANNOT KEEP MY HANDS OFF YOU, THERES NOTHING I WONT DO


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

*One of the best Eurovision songs EVER*

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaate...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaate...




yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehh

I take back all those things I said before, you got it


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehh
> 
> I take back all those things I said before, you got it



A truly massive choon 

You're gonna have it stuck in your head for DAYS now, and you're gonna LOVE IT.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> shit, I just remembered my worst mid 90s crap dance music earworm
> 
> THERES NOTHING I WONT DO, ANYTHING YOU WANT ME TO, I CANNOT KEEP MY HANDS OFF YOU, THERES NOTHING I WONT DO



I've spend a fortnight trawling through my dance comp CDs looking for that. Love it


----------



## Melinda (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> And
> 
> TORNERO, TORRRRNERROOOOO


Torrrrrrneroo!

We've discussed this before but that was a vintage year! I loved this song!

Excellent build to a satisfying crescendo!


----------

